# Rappel/Rock Climbing.  How can I tell a better story?



## PCimages (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm gearing up for my second season of rock climbing/rappelling and I'm looking for suggestions to improve my photos.  Specifically on the climbing shot, I feel like there isn't much of a story in the picture.


----------



## Rags (Jan 31, 2014)

There may be some mileage between a story and a good image. In the first set - the shot of the boy grasping the ridge, tells a story...

Yet the lower pic of the silhouette at sunset is the better image. A little story might reveal itself with a crop of the climber looking down

Seems to me there are two subjects combined - the rock formations and the humans. 

The rock needs more photo real estate than climbers to show the threat to life

Maybe you're looking for more than what's available in your choice of subject matter

Rags


----------



## cmhbob (Jan 31, 2014)

Love all five. I like the first silhouette (climber on top) better than the second. 

The rappelling shot through the cavern hole is nice too, but might have been better with a wider shot showing more of the hole he's coming through.


----------



## sk66 (Jan 31, 2014)

IMO, get closer and shoot wider...


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 31, 2014)

The photo of the kid rappelling and the town in the background is OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2014)

Need to get out and over more. Check out this guy.



or like this


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2014)

runnah said:


> Need to get out and over more. Check out this guy.
> 
> View attachment 65672
> 
> ...



yea....big cup of _*nope*_ on that one.


----------



## sk66 (Jan 31, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> yea....big cup of _*nope*_ on that one.



LOL! Outdoor action photography is not a spectator activity... You've got to "get in it" to get the really good pictures... It's also very hard on gear.


----------



## ORourkeK (Jan 31, 2014)

runnah said:


> Need to get out and over more. Check out this guy.
> 
> View attachment 65672
> 
> ...



I was sick to my stomach just looking at the OP's pictrues. Then to do this to me... That guy is crazy. A ladder? Really? This is one sport I could never do.


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2014)

ORourkeK said:


> That guy is crazy. A ladder? Really? This is one sport I could never do.



Well as long as you don't go past the top step it's perfectly safe.


----------



## PCimages (Jan 31, 2014)

Why do you find the second silhouette better?  I'm asking simply because I can't decide which one I like more.


----------



## PCimages (Jan 31, 2014)

Rags- why do you like the second silhouette more?  I'm asking because I can't make a decision on which one I like more.


----------



## sk66 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ideally, the silhouette would be just above where it is in the second image. That would make the climber the most prominent spot on the wall, and in the middle of the bright area. Both would help draw the most attention to it.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd recommend going to check out some of the climbing photographers you like, or stock sites like Tandem https://tandemstock.com/browse?q=rock+climbing and see what they are doing as far as climbing photos. Perhaps give you some inspiration on what to try this season.


----------



## Rags (Jan 31, 2014)

PCimages said:


> Rags- why do you like the second silhouette more?  I'm asking because I can't make a decision on which one I like more.



Well first .... the indirectly lit clouds contribute (& better sun exposure); the climber looking down could be anxiety, fear....

It's more of an engaging shot to me as a viewer

Rags


----------



## PCimages (Jan 31, 2014)

Cmhbob- I would like the cave shot to be wider, but I'm using a 10mm and I'm backed up against a wall...  I guess I'll have to buy that full frame camera I've had my eye on...


----------



## PCimages (Jan 31, 2014)

EIngerson- that's funny you say that, I'd actually prefer it be a shallow depth of field on that shot, but but the terrain didn't allow me to get closer and wider, so my aperture was 5.6


----------



## PCimages (Jan 31, 2014)

Runnah- I was also thinking I should get on the rock, but sometimes you need to hear someone else confirm it before it sinks in, thanks!  That Corey Rich is one crazy photographer, but his ladder stunts landed him a Nikon Ambassador position, so I guess it's working for him!


----------

